# Working Line GSD puppy available in Maine



## mrawle (May 30, 2006)

[DELETED]

Puppy sales are not allowed on this forum - ADMIN


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Puppy sales are against the rules.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

